# Betta sorority journal



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok so on Sunday I went to petsmart planning to get 1 female guppy and a upside down catfish and possible a few ghost shrimp. I couldn't decide between a few beautiful bettas. 2 were twins, 1 was dull colored and unloved and needed a home badly, another was red, and the last one was a tiny crowntail half the size of everyone else the female bettas love sleeping on the fake coral. The female bettas have started eating algea in the tank, they are something. They also eat food off the sand, much better tank cleaners then the shrimp, algea eater, and otto catfish. Also I noticed 4 pregnat ghost shrimp and 2 males so I had to get them. Also on my way out I saw a poor little betta. The water in his cup was almost empty and he was the prettiest green you ever saw.ne was a crowntail, I stared at him and he stared and me. And I knew I had to get him.....
So far the girls aren't fighting some are flaring though.



Bettacrab said:


> Here is the 10 gallon sorority
> 
> 
> Here are some of its inhabitants
> ...


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice pics!


----------

